
Exa – A Modern Replacement for Ls - Munksgaard
https://the.exa.website/
======
Accujack
What's wrong with "echo *" all of a sudden?

------
tonysickpony
I have used exa for a few weeks. It turns out I like it quite a lot. Not that
I am a huge fan of colorcode all the file names, but I do enjoy the inclusion
of tree output inside exa command. I have `tree` in my disposal for years, but
only use it when I need print out the file structure of a project. Now I use
`exa --tree --level 2` religiously.

------
h1d
It's pretty with,

\- alias l="exa --tree --level 1 --icons --git-ignore" \- alias l2="l --level
2"

and so on

[https://i.imgur.com/8Gj0tWU.png](https://i.imgur.com/8Gj0tWU.png)

Has completely replaced my 'ls' for a year.

------
Fnoord
Written in Rust.

See also:

LSD (LSDeluxe) [1], inspired by colorls, but way faster.

Cross-platform Rust rewrite of the GNU coreutils [2]

[1] [https://github.com/Peltoche/lsd](https://github.com/Peltoche/lsd)

[2] [https://github.com/uutils/coreutils](https://github.com/uutils/coreutils)

------
jpetrucc
Exa is my favorite! I have this in all of my .bashrc's:

    
    
      alias l='exa -alFT -L 1'

------
ggm
"it just worked" but I am worried how well it works on my ADM-5

